# SRSGA Spinner Ban Survey



## DuckBustJigger (Dec 29, 2010)

keep reading water hazzard:gaga:


----------



## DuckBustJigger (Dec 29, 2010)

DuckBustJigger said:


> I have said many times that i dont care to use em. Never have, pain in the butt in my eyes. *My stand is its a state game area that got modified by the work of a few without the overall census of the whole who use it. *
> 
> Now the truth comes out you guys got burnt by others too many time with spinners.


How did you miss that water hazard


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

SO we should just sit back and let the state managed areas keep the "status quo" even if there is an opportunity for improvement?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

DuckBustJigger said:


> How did you miss that water hazard


curious how much time you put in at the game area getting your thoughts heard or even lifting a finger helping keep the place alive....or do you keyboard jockey all your thoughts?

your insulting a select few when really theres more involved than your insinuating. But really, i understand your thought process and can see your frustration, it means maybe you should get involved...cause all this sounds like is your whining.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Water_Hazard said:


> Looking at the harvest, I would say the spinner ban was a complete success. It appears that duck harvest was down at all managed areas. However goose harvest appears to be up last year at Shiawassee. I am not sure if the other managed area goose harvest was up, but if it was down as well, then I guess we could say that the spinner ban was a success for harvest at SRSGA.


:lol: Can't count goose harvest being up unless you take credit for the duck harvest also


----------



## DuckBustJigger (Dec 29, 2010)

Ya who woulda thought a robo ban would increase goose kills. common sense.

All for improvement but why is one group of people have more say on state land than anyone else. they have acted like they own the place for years.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

*Ok Ok Ok Ok* We've all read ENOUGH !! You guys Drop it will Ya ! ?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

DuckBustJigger said:


> Ya who woulda thought a robo ban would increase goose kills. common sense.
> 
> All for improvement but why is one group of people have more say on state land than anyone else. they have acted like they own the place for years.


SFCHA would gladly step aside if thats what the masses want? I mean none of us care about nothing but our kills and OUR satisfaction. I mean theres so many people lining up to do everything and it sounds like your volunteering...i can't wait for this transition as it will free up my schedule immensely.


----------



## Po'Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

TSS Caddis said:


> :lol: Can't count goose harvest being up unless you take credit for the duck harvest also


If the goose harvest bucked the trend while the duck harvest followed the trend. I think you can. 

Seemed to me there was an overall better attitude this year amongst the brotherhood. Made the experience more enjoyable this year. Not sure how that may or may not have been affected by the ban. Killing ducks is the objective, but there is so much more to the experience then that. 

Anyone can sit back and wait for someone else to do something then chirp about how they should have done it. I for one am grateful for Danny and the others that are still local who put so much effort into make SRSGA the place that it is.


----------



## DuckBustJigger (Dec 29, 2010)

You guys do great out there and i appreciate. All im saying is keep the state in state land. SeaCrest out


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

DuckBustJigger said:


> You guys do great out there and i appreciate. All im saying is keep the state in state land. SeaCrest out


i'll remember that when we clear out the willows that have overtaken the "state" refuge...should we get a general consensus from everyone to make sure thats ok? should we get a general consensus on increasing our fields gaps to 600' so theres less conflict and better hunting? should we get general consensus on whether to plant or what time to plant? I mean where do you want to draw the line. 

I thought putting it to a 3 year trial plan was pretty good and fair. got to see how it works and who didn't like it....just say you didn't like it and let it be. no need for 40 posts about the old boys club...that gets so old you have no idea....then after your keyboard damage is done you say "you guys do a fine job out there"....you can (bleep) off.


----------



## DuckBustJigger (Dec 29, 2010)

Thats alot different than tell people what they cant do. Good call three years kills wont get back to were they were and you will loose. Or the state will step in before that because they see an already starved state game area loosing more interest.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Can we give it a rest or will I be ringing the triangle again tomorrow?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Branta said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwsKg6LwAuY
> 
> Can we give it a rest or will I be ringing the triangle again tomorrow?


Oh man Russ. Blasphemy! The Holy Grail is my ALL TIME favorite movie. I even have the collector's edition with all of the outakes and interviews. A classic. So don't you dare throw a classic flick, or portions thereof, under a flaming bus like this thread.

I gained way too much gray hair over these very same discussions last summer. Not going back in...life's way too short. 

As my brother the cop (honest...he is) would say at the scene of the crime..."keep the traffic moving folks...nothing to see here" :lol:


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

DuckBustJigger said:


> Thats alot different than tell people what they cant do. Good call three years kills wont get back to were they were and you will loose. Or the state will step in before that because they see an already starved state game area loosing more interest.


 

Sounds like Gratiot State Game Area is better suited for you. If we lost your participation at Shiawassee due to the ban, I got it covered. I introduced 3 more people to Shiawassee last season that will be back next year.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

DuckBustJigger said:


> Thats alot different than tell people what they cant do.* Good call three years kills wont get back to were they were and you will loose.* Or the state will step in before that because they see an already starved state game area loosing more interest.


You should familiarize yourself with the topic at hand. Kills is not the determining factor of whether the ban stays in place after the three years or not.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

If the ducks are there, and you know how to hunt, you'll get them with or without Electric Ducks.

I honestly can't understand all the angst. SRSGA is a great place to hunt. The data is not about total kills, it's hunter satisfaction. The ONLY thing that matters. And that means more people using it, which means more money the state DOESN'T have to support it.

Russell, you must yawn every time you open this thread....


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

waxico said:


> If the ducks are there, and you know how to hunt, you'll get them with or without Electric Ducks.
> 
> I honestly can't understand all the angst. SRSGA is a great place to hunt. The data is not about total kills, it's hunter satisfaction. The ONLY thing that matters. And that means more people using it, which means more money the state DOESN'T have to support it.
> 
> Russell, you must yawn every time you open this thread....


Once again Waxico, your brilliance amazes me :evil: You've hit it on the head once again. Yep, this is simply more off-season, slow-time stirring of the pot. And this guy ain't biting


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

waxico said:


> If the ducks are there, and you know how to hunt, you'll get them with or without Electric Ducks.
> 
> I honestly can't understand all the angst. SRSGA is a great place to hunt. The data is not about total kills, it's hunter satisfaction. The ONLY thing that matters. And that means more people using it, which means more money the state DOESN'T have to support it.
> 
> Russell, you must yawn every time you open this thread....


correct.

and the only direct correlation you can make via kills is thru geese. Goose kill has been down the last 5-8 years (basically from the start of the spinner explosion)...goose success was thru the roof this year and that meant hunter satisfaction increased because of it. Lack of goose commitment was one of the driving factors in the ban. i.e. most people had no idea spinners affect geese so they leave them running thus affecting the fields around them...1000 geese died on the first 6 days of season, thats more than the last 2 seasons combined.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> correct.
> 
> and the only direct correlation you can make via kills is thru geese. Goose kill has been down the last 5-8 years (basically from the start of the spinner explosion)...goose success was thru the roof this year and that meant hunter satisfaction increased because of it. Lack of goose commitment was one of the driving factors in the ban. i.e. most people had no idea spinners affect geese so they leave them running thus affecting the fields around them...1000 geese died on the first 6 days of season, thats more than the last 2 seasons combined.


Kid, what was the final goose death toll there this year?


----------

